
Open source and grassroots datacenter, is it possible? - chipsdujour
https://blog.ungleich.ch/en-us/cms/blog/2018/12/08/crowdfunding-growth/
======
0815test
wow… how you decided to use old buildings?

~~~
chipsdujour
Because this part of Switzerland used to run many spinning/weaving mills with
water power from the Alps. These factory halls are now standing empty as the
textile industry all moved away to the countries with cheaper labor. These are
old but very well built, stable buildings, and making a data center out of
them made perfect sense.

